# Bass note in Bach's Prelude in C



## morsing

Good morning,

I'm two weeks+ in to learning to play the piano with my main practice piece being Bach's prelude in C.

I think I have been playing it wrong. I suddenly noticed the first base note in each bar has to be held half-way through, which I found a bit awkward when I tried it. And to be honest, I didn't feel it sounded very nice either.

So I started looking around at how people play this, and looking at this video, he (and others I found) clearly hold the first base note all the way through, which I think is technically wrong:






Then I found this, where he explains that on the instruments at Bach's time, notes wouldn't be sustained like they are on a modern piano:






He, however, also hold the note for the entire bar.

So his explanation of harpsicords not sustaining a note leads me to believe it might be better to ignore the longer first note anyway and just roll over it?

How do you play it?


----------

